
Turn Off Your Push Notifications. All of Them - shime
https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-your-push-notifications
======
jernejzen
Ok, this article covers annoyance problem of push notifications. What about
from the privacy point? Does the app provider know more about you have them
turned on.

